
There Is No Diversity Crisis In Tech by Brian Hall - JesperRavn
http://techraptor.net/content/there-is-no-diversity-crisis-in-tech-by-brian-hall
======
JesperRavn
Note I'm submitting this article with with its title unchanged, but the story
is more notable for having been removed from Forbes as a violation of their
terms of service. I think its relevant given the recent discussion around
internet.org, that controversial content is increasingly removed for violating
a site's terms of service.

------
CurtHagenlocher
"But if you aren’t able to make it here, it’s almost certainly not because of
any bias," says white male journalist.

His point seems to be that Silicon Valley can't possibly be doing anything
wrong because it's wildly rich and successful. I think people who find that
argument persuasive and people who don't probably don't have much to say to
each other.

It's a little weird that Forbes pulled this -- if only because I've seen
plenty of other dumbass things on their site that they seem to have been okay
with.

